# History of Lab Ranges?



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

I did a search on the forum but couldn't find anything.

I swear I read on a post here that the thyroid lab ranges used or somewhat modified by most companies these days was created in the 1970's using a population of 200 subjects as references?

Is this correct, or could someone correct me?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually I believe you're thinking of the history of the TSH test. Although the control groups for it have certainly been expanded over the years, people with family histories of thyroid disease and those that are subclinical are still overlooked when setting up control groups simply because they have been told by the same test they are a control for that they are "normal".

Here's some interesting reading from the College of American Pathologists: http://www.cap.org/apps/cap.portal?_nfpb=true&cntvwrPtlt_actionOverride=%2Fportlets%2FcontentViewer%2Fshow&_windowLabel=cntvwrPtlt&cntvwrPtlt%7BactionForm.contentReference%7D=cap_today%2F0613%2Fthyroid_testing.html&_state=maximized&_pageLabel=cntvwr


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StormFinch said:


> Actually I believe you're thinking of the history of the TSH test. Although the control groups for it have certainly been expanded over the years, people with family histories of thyroid disease and those that are subclinical are still overlooked when setting up control groups simply because they have been told by the same test they are a control for that they are "normal".
> 
> Here's some interesting reading from the College of American Pathologists: http://www.cap.org/apps/cap.portal?_nfpb=true&cntvwrPtlt_actionOverride=%2Fportlets%2FcontentViewer%2Fshow&_windowLabel=cntvwrPtlt&cntvwrPtlt%7BactionForm.contentReference%7D=cap_today%2F0613%2Fthyroid_testing.html&_state=maximized&_pageLabel=cntvwr


Awesome; thank you. This article is "bookmarked!"


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Andros said:


> Awesome; thank you. This article is "bookmarked!"


You're very welcome Andros.


----------

